# Systemzeit ab 2014 ...



## schlarpi (10 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich weiss das ich noch ein wenig früh bin, aber trotzdem habe ich gehört das es ab 2014 Probleme mit der Zeit und dem Datum geben soll. Ist das nur ein Gerücht oder steckt da mehr dahinter?
Merci
Beni


----------



## IBN-Service (6 November 2007)

schlarpi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Ich weiss das ich noch ein wenig früh bin, aber trotzdem habe ich gehört das es ab 2014 Probleme mit der Zeit und dem Datum geben soll. Ist das nur ein Gerücht oder steckt da mehr dahinter?
> Merci
> Beni




Hallo Schlarpi,

du kannst davon ausgehen, 
dass dieselben apokalyptischen Zustände eintreten wie 
am 31.12. 1999.

CU

Jürgen.

P.S. 
Ich vertreibe das "2014" Tool, das alle Probleme löst,
bei Interesse, PM an mich.


----------



## Human (6 November 2007)

Wahrscheinlich meinst du das sogenannte "Jahr-2038-Problem". 

Schau mal dort nach: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/2038


----------



## OHGN (6 November 2007)

schlarpi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Ich weiss das ich noch ein wenig früh bin, aber trotzdem habe ich gehört das es ab 2014 Probleme mit der Zeit und dem Datum geben soll. Ist das nur ein Gerücht oder steckt da mehr dahinter?
> Merci
> Beni


Stell doch heute mal Deine PC Zeit auf den 31.12.2013 !
Dann wirst Du ja morgen sehen was passiert....


----------



## Question_mark (6 November 2007)

*Hilfe, nicht schon wieder ....*

Hallo,



			
				OHGN schrieb:
			
		

> Stell doch heute mal Deine PC Zeit auf den 31.12.2013 !
> Dann wirst Du ja morgen sehen was passiert....



Neiiiinnn, Schlarpi, tu das auf keinen Fall ...

Dein Computer wird sich sonst morgen atomisieren, der CD-Writer wird alle Salamischeiben wieder bis an die Zimmerdecke ausspucken, alle Cores der CPu werden sich auf 50Hz Netzfrequenz runtertakten, die Grafikkarte kann nur noch ein Bild von Bill Gates darstellen (Wer es kennt : Gib Gates keine Chance), die Lüfter drehen auf einmal andersherum und der PC-Benutzer ist auf der Zeitreise in das 17. Jahrhundert (gute Gelegenheit, Napoleon Bonaparte mal persönlich kennenzulernen).     

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Werner54 (7 November 2007)

*Was kümmerts mich*

Hallo,

die S7-CPU's der 300er Serie haben tatsächlich ein Datumsproblem, und zwar am 1.1.2090. Darum soll sich aber jetzt mal jemand anderes kümmern!


----------

